# Finishing sticks.



## Greg (Aug 21, 2019)

I've made my rams horn stick polished it with tcut is there other finish I should use?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

According to what I've read, there are some makers who apply a few thin coats of varnish with a light rubbing with 0000 wire wool in between, but I think most finish with the T-cut (or Vim or Brasso depending on their preference).


----------

